# Floral dress manor, part 1 (pic heavy)



## tumble112 (Nov 22, 2013)

Came across this place purely by chance a year ago and I just couldn't be certain if it was still lived in or not.
Kept an eye on it and realised that it was certainly derelict. Seems it was lived in by the same family for a very long time, possibly since it was built. It is quite large with accomodation over three floors and outbuildings too.
Spent a good couple of hours here, definitely my favourite explore yet, got a bit carried away with the camera but there is loads here, more to come! Hope you enjoy.


021 by tumble112, on Flickr


020 by tumble112, on Flickr


023 by tumble112, on Flickr


028 by tumble112, on Flickr


029 by tumble112, on Flickr


030 by tumble112, on Flickr




034 by tumble112, on Flickr


035 by tumble112, on Flickr


037 by tumble112, on Flickr


041 by tumble112, on Flickr


042 by tumble112, on Flickr


043 by tumble112, on Flickr


046 by tumble112, on Flickr


047 by tumble112, on Flickr


049 by tumble112, on Flickr


054 by tumble112, on Flickr


057 by tumble112, on Flickr



068 by tumble112, on Flickr


072 by tumble112, on Flickr


075 by tumble112, on Flickr


077 by tumble112, on Flickr


079 by tumble112, on Flickr


082 by tumble112, on Flickr


085 by tumble112, on Flickr


087 by tumble112, on Flickr


095 by tumble112, on Flickr


104 by tumble112, on Flickr


105 by tumble112, on Flickr


107 by tumble112, on Flickr


115 by tumble112, on Flickr


121 by tumble112, on Flickr


123 by tumble112, on Flickr[url=http://www.flickr.co


----------



## Greenhill_no1 (Nov 22, 2013)

Cant believe some places like this just get left to waste


----------



## tumble112 (Nov 22, 2013)

Yes I'm amazed that these places are simply left, surely worth a bit on the property market, still more fun for the likes of us I suppose!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Nov 22, 2013)

Now this is what I call a proper report! Two nice exterior shots that give clues to construction and modifications over the years and sensitive interior shots that allow a proper indication of the occupants lives to come through.

Strange as it may seem; property that has been occupied by the same family for years is more likely to be abandoned like this, than similarly aged property occupied by many families over the years. My experience over the years indicates that when the last living relative dies, unless there is the legal paperwork in place, property like this just falls into some form of legal limbo and thus structural ruination also.

Well done and I hope you reveal more.


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 22, 2013)

Great report,loads to look at thanks for sharing.


----------



## cunningplan (Nov 22, 2013)

Looking forward to part 2, 3, 4 and more, great report


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 22, 2013)

A very unique finding here! with so much family dust scattered around, best this stays quiet I reckon.
Nice report all the same, you just have to love residential homes, for things like this but the sadness is certainly here in your photos.
Nice shots.


----------



## MrDan (Nov 22, 2013)

Nice find pal, certainly would like to see a little more, even if that is just on your flickr or something?


----------



## UE-OMJ (Nov 22, 2013)

That was brilliant. Thanks.


----------



## tumble112 (Nov 22, 2013)

There's plenty more photos to come!


----------



## samgorm (Nov 22, 2013)

wow love this always makes me wonder what happened to the people that lived there to just leave a whole different story i imagine


----------



## smiler (Nov 22, 2013)

You lucky SOB, Nice One, Great Pics, Loved It, Thanks


----------



## skankypants (Nov 22, 2013)

That is fantastic,,,what a find!!!!cheers for posting...


----------



## daftoldgit (Nov 22, 2013)

Amazing find! Really enjoyed it.
Do you think anyone else has explored it? it looks very "unspoilt"
It was good to see you hid the address on the postcard
It'd be a tragedy if such a pristine place got trashed.


----------



## NakedEye (Nov 23, 2013)

Jammy jammy s*d! That really is amazing and to find it by chance adds to the intrigue.....does make you wonder how many more ike this are out there??? Nicely shot too Tumble.....I sincerely hope this place remains hidden away for a long time....think it's the forst time I've seen money n a report too. I imagine the last residents were the end of the family tree and had noone to pass t on to hence it remaining 'lost'....thanks so much for this and lookng forward to more pics


----------



## fannyadams (Nov 23, 2013)

That's just amazing. Thanx. 'The Nuns Go Car Racing'- now that's a book! My particular favourite in the series was 'The Nuns Go to Penguin Island' :spinny:


----------



## Mars Lander (Nov 23, 2013)

This is fantastic , great to see and know that there always places out there like this discovered or not, well done!


----------



## LittleOz (Nov 23, 2013)

Brilliant find. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Nov 23, 2013)

Wow fantastic find! 
Defo one to keep under wraps!
Thanks for sharing ...


----------



## Welsh guy (Nov 24, 2013)

What an amazing find.


----------



## sc0ttie (Nov 24, 2013)

Such a beautiful place, it was a very lucky find. The furniture is beautiful. What is that in the last photo? is that some sort of domestic servant bell ring notification panel?


----------



## tumble112 (Nov 24, 2013)

sc0ttie said:


> Such a beautiful place, it was a very lucky find. The furniture is beautiful. What is that in the last photo? is that some sort of domestic servant bell ring notification panel?



Yes I think that's what it is, I didn't notice it until I was leaving it was above the door in the kitchen, glad I spotted it though.


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 24, 2013)

Simply amazed, the way the cabinet hasn't even been disturbed! Love the butlers bell too! 
I really hope this stays like this! 
Amazing photos, cheers for sharing!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Nov 24, 2013)

tumble1 said:


> Yes I think that's what it is, I didn't notice it until I was leaving it was above the door in the kitchen, glad I spotted it though.



What a great name for a manufacturer of servant's bells and indicators! Sam Bell must have been well known to, and also cursed by many harried and harassed servants.


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 27, 2013)

What an absolutely stunning find, I am rather jealous!

Unfortunately I have had to delete one of the photographs because it was inappropriate - I have PM'd you to explain why. My apologies for that and I hope you'll understand the reasoning.

Great report, keep 'em coming!!!


----------

